# Jenny is 12 today.



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

I can't believe that my princess is 12 today. 

Russell


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

:new-bday: 

Happy Birthay Jenny I hope russel gives you a party tonight :lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

My two are also senior citizens now (12 and at least 10) and qualify for ten percent off Tuesdays at our vet










Photo DABurleigh


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday to you, dear Jenny - you might be getting on but as Rod would say, you wear it well.

D


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Happy birthday Jenny. Hope you have a wonderful day and that Russell gives you loads of love and treats.

Benjie, Sasha, Wedgwood, Tula, Willow, Misty, Leia, Sabre, Crystal and Sharon


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY JENNY  

Lots of lovely treats to come today  and lots of pampering :wink:

Perhaps you might fancy a mince pie :wink:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

A very Happy Birthday Jenny, lots of wags and wet licks from a couple of kids as yet Rolo and Megan. xxx

PS tell your Daddy that in another year he will have his hands full with a teenager :wink:


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Happy birthday Jenny!

With lots of love from Coco (12.9 years).

I am a very large Chocolate Labrador, crippled with arthritis in my back hips but still enjoying life. I managed to break open some Christmas presents yesterday when the family were out shopping. The chocolates were lovely. Who said chocolate was bad for dogs? Apart from my arthritis, I am feeling perfectly OK this morning.

I have been told that my Christmas present is going to be a visit to the vet for steroid injections in my back hips. Worked a treat last time. Well I have to have something out of the insurance company that charge £55 a month now I am so old.

PS We must meet up when you come to Canterbury again.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday Jenny  

Please make sure that Russell gives you lots of treats and extra special food today and that he continues to treat you as the princess you are.

:new-bday: 

Sue


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Wishing you many happy returns Jenny. Make sure you have a lovely time :lol:


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Doesn't she just look comfy there :lol: 

Pushka will be 6 on Boxing Day - so we get to celebrate twice!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Well I hope Ken (Gaspode) remembered to get her a nice pressie... :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Well, the way she pulls Russell around, I wouldn't believe she wasn't 3 or 4.

Happy birthday, Jenny  

And "woof" from Tess.

Gerald


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Snpwy (pictured left) says happy birthday :lol: 
Chris


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

She's wearing very well for 12!
Don't eat too much bithday cake Jenny :lol:


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JENNY

I Hope Russell has a special treat for his Princess.

Betsy 13 and a half sends her love as well

xx


----------



## Lonewolf (Nov 7, 2007)

*Happy birthday Jenny!*

Have a happy 12th birthday Jenny.

From Ailsa,who is 12........................weeks :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Jenny*

Thanks for all your kind wishes. Jenny has had a lovely meal, a walk in the bit of snow, and is now sleeping.

That's a lovely pic of Ailsa, do you have anymore?

Russell


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Happy Birthday Jenny 
I hope your having a lovely day and Russell is making sure you have all the sausages, milky bones and pigs ears that you want.
Lesley


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

The whipper snapper dobes send warm wishes to Jenny... and hope she got her fave food.

Frank- what a lovely pic!


----------

